# Seaworld Penthouse Floorplan



## flexonguy (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a link or floor plan to the 3 bedroom penthouse suite at Seaworld International Center.


----------



## rebel (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't have a florrplan but we stayed there a few years ago and it was great.  The place is huge. It is a very large 2 bedroom with a lock off.


----------



## mandolin (Jan 21, 2011)

I found this image online. I've never stayed at the SeaWorld location, so I don't know if it is accurate or even considered a Penthouse Suite.

The HGVC site also has a 3 bedroom floor plan listed, but it has a more 'standard' layout than this one. Under the Sea World resort, click the 'Floor Plans' tab to see it. 

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/vacation-resort-collection.php


----------



## kckreardon (Jan 21, 2011)

*3Bd penthouse*

We stayed in one of the three bedroom penthouse units some time ago.  The floor plan posted here is accurate.  The unit was very large.


----------



## rebel (Jan 23, 2011)

Agree. That is the floor plan.  They updated Seaworld a few years ago so it is very nice and very large.


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Mandolin!

I try that link and get a different floor plan>  I don't know why.  Anyway, that is what I am looking for.

Thanks again...


----------



## flexonguy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Mandolin!

I try that link and get a different floor plan>  I don't know why.  Anyway, that is what I am looking for.

Thanks again...


----------



## mandolin (Jan 23, 2011)

You're welcome flexonguy.

To clarify, I posted two different 3 bedroom floor plans for SeaWorld.

The image you see in my post is, from what others are saying, the 3 bedroom penthouse suite floor plan. The link I provided to the HGVC website is for the 'standard' 3 bedroom unit floor plan.


----------



## slow_down (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone have an actual image of the other 3 bedroom floor plan. (Other than the one Mandolin posted.) The link in this thread doesn't work any more.  I was searching through the old posts and couldn't find any others.

Thanks,
Pat


----------

